#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Rules of thumb for Mechanical Engineers

## yashwantraje

Please find the attachment herewith of Rules of thumb for Mech Engineers. Very useful and handy book.





  Similar Threads: Rules and Posting Guidelines for FaaDoO Engineers Forum Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers 11th Edition - Best Handbook for MECH Engineers mechanical engineers Thumb rules and rate analysis for civil engineering work Remove Thumb.db file

----------


## mayurk

Thanks a lot Bro for this book. : :D:

----------


## sahilmadaan99

(Y) 
good work bro
keep it up!!

----------


## virus_injected

very good work man

----------

